# Beautiful California/Oregon Coast



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

*North California/Oregon:*


















































































Santa Barbara:


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!1*

Wao! I had no idea that the beaches in Northern California/Southern Oregon were like that! They are simply just gorgeaous! The water seems crystalline blue! This thread really impressed me!


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

bump


----------



## dewrob (Nov 9, 2005)

lovely coastline kay:


----------

